# PX4 Parts Kit



## danclay (Dec 29, 2019)

I have a PX4 Compact 9MM, like the gun, shoots well. When I get a new firearm, I always put together a 'parts kit'. Recoil spring first along with a firing pin spring. I shoot a lot, maybe not by some standards but will go thru 4-5000 rounds a year, I reload. (FYI 9's are so cheap right now it doesn't pay to reload them.) My objective is to have spare parts in case something breaks and to have a rebuild ket ready for the day it is needed. As for 'rebuild', my guns will go to my family when I'm gone and you never know where things will be in 20-30 years. I'm 65 and use to doing detail strips of guns when needed, (with help form the internet when needed, or a gun smith..)

With the knowledge base here, what have you seen that has required replacement or broken on the PX4? Any input is appreciated.


----------

